# Information on Polaroid 35mm processors.



## ferny

A couple of things have caught my eye. The first is a Polaroid AutoProcessor 35mm and the second is Polaroid 35mm Power Processor. I've done some searching but I can't find any information on these. 

Is anyone able to tell me what they do and what they do it with? I'm assuming you chuck in a roll of 35mm and it'll process it for you. But will it only process Polaroid film? Does it need special chemicals?


----------



## chris

The processors are only for a Polaroid slide film that was sold complete with a chemical pack; you can not use them for E6 processing. The film and chemicals were slotted into the processor, you turned a handle or pressed a button depending on whether or not you had the manual or powered version and after a few minutes you had a processed slide film.
The colour film was low speed, no more than 25 ISO if remember correctly, and appeared to have a dark mask on one side that made the slides a bit dense for projection.
In addition to a 'normal' colour slide film there was one which gave a white on blue image from a black on white original. This was used for slide presentations of text or line images - this was all long before the advent of Power Point Presentations etc when it was usual for lectures and presentations to be accompanied by projected 35mm slides.
I don't know if the films are still available; I was never impressed with the results from the colour film; you had to put up with low speed to get a grainy murky image all at considerably more than the cost of a conventional film and processing.
I guess that when the film was introduced in the mid to late 1980s E6 processing was still a fairly long process requiring several processing stages and fast processing was worth the extra money and moderate results for some uses. However, with the advent of short processing times for film and the increasing use of digital equipment there is probably no place for this system now.


----------



## ferny

Thanks a lot Chris.


----------

